# Pompon 2x2x3 | SILLY BUILDS S1 EP3



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello everyone!
This week I am doing a "Silly Builds" video series on youtube, where I present a unique silly build everyday. 

For day 3 I built the Pompon 2x2x3.

I drilled holes into a 2x2x3 cuboid and mounted fluffy pompons instead of stickers  






I hope you enjoy


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 8, 2020)

That’s awesome lol. I assume your gonna be posting a lot more with quarantine and stuff right?


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 8, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> That’s awesome lol. I assume your gonna be posting a lot more with quarantine and stuff right?


Thanks  
This video series took a lot of preparation, so only these 5 silly builds for this week. But yeah, I am attempting to post more videos to lighten the mood a bit


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I buy one?


----------



## gruuby (Apr 8, 2020)

i need this


----------

